# #1 Hit Song On Your Birth Day?



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

I never knew this until I just looked, but this was the #1 song when I popped out. What's funny is it was one of my favorite songs ever - I wore my parent's Johnny Horton albums out - little did I know they were nearly a decade old when I finally discovered them. 






To find out what the #1 song was when you were born here's the link:

http://www.birthdayjams.com/

 don't bother using the link it only goes back to 1941 . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is mine. Not a bad tune to be associated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 12, 2015)

Smart @$$$ I am not quite off of list yet but it is a little disturbing how close it is.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2015)

Mine was
*Incense and Peppermints -by Strawberry Alarm Clock*

*



*

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Feb 12, 2015)

Night Fever, by the Bee Gees lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2015)

Great....thanks Kevin....I've been listening to a 47 yr old song on repeat for the past half hour....Michele says you made the list. (I'm always on the list though)


----------



## jmurray (Feb 12, 2015)

Haha I got Olivia Newton john-magic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

Post the videos guys!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Michele says you made the list.



I think I been on her list since I offered her a purse lol. Next time I'll try to bribe her with some earplugs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 12, 2015)

*Get Outta My Dreams, Get into My Car - Billy Ocean*

*



*

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

Love that song. I like the studio version much better though.


----------



## TimR (Feb 12, 2015)

Venus by Frankie Avalon,

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 12, 2015)

Someone put a similar app on facebook a while back, and it said mine was Elvis Presly Jailhouse Rock, This one says Pat Boon, April Love I'm stickin with Jailhouse Rock.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 12, 2015)

*Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley & His Comets*






That's the link, I'm sort of on a work computer and can't show the video. When I try to use the link to embed it in this post I get a message that the link can't be embedded.

Funny thing is that I always thought it was 'Bill Haley & The Comets' - not 'His Comets'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 12, 2015)

Corrected for Kevin 
This was the Number 1 POP song. 





This was the Number 1 C & W song on my birthday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> Anyway, this was not number 1 for the year (it was 11th) but it seems appropriate.



 This thread is not "What seems appropriate to you for a song when you were born?" Post the #1 song when you were born or start your own thread and ask people what song they wish was #1 when they born.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 12, 2015)

Well, after an hour it looks like I figured out how to do this....Now can I remember next time??

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 12, 2015)

Cool Link Kevin

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Cool Link Kevin




I LOVE THAT SONG!!!!!!


----------



## Brink (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice try, @Kevin. Post the vid, now you have my birthdate. 
Next up is a fun online game using my SS #.
Then Radom questions phishing for moms maiden name...

I'm on to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks like Pat Boone is pretty cool after all...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 12, 2015)

Beatles : Hey Jude : Anthology version with original promo film: 




Interestingly, 14 years later George Thorogood released a song based on me and my birthday...

"On the day I was born,
the nurses all gathered 'round,
to gaze in wide wonder
at the joy they had found.
The head nurse spoke up,
said leave this one alone.
She could tell right away..."
Well, you know the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 12, 2015)

rob3232 said:


> Well, after an hour it looks like I figured out how to do this....Now can I remember next time??


Now tell me how to do it Rob, I've already forgot lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 12, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9IHf6Xvzo0 I guess Pat Boone is pretty cool after all....


Barry - You were right... the first time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 12, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Now tell me how to do it Rob, I've already forgot lol



Check out the 3rd post here by @Mike Mills ...

http://woodbarter.com/threads/how-to-embed-a-video.18792/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe this song actually is about me...


----------



## SENC (Feb 12, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Maybe this song actually is about me...


Yep, that fits, at least when I click on it...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Maybe this song actually is about me...





 

Who could disagree?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 12, 2015)

It's supposed to be Carly Simon 'You're So Vain'... for some reason, the damn video won't play.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

DKMD said:


> It's supposed to be Carly Simon 'You're So Vain'... for some reason, the damn video won't play.



This one?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 12, 2015)

Workin Man's Blues Merle Haggard; I'm cool with that. I missed A Boy Named Sue by 3 days, damit!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This one?



A 22 year old Doctor?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

